Ask HN: What Are You Fiction Book Recommendations? - lenova
======
mikeywaites
Children of time[1] is a remarkable piece of writing. I wish I could unread it
just so I could read it for the first time again

1\.
[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/25499718](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/25499718)

------
ngram
[https://www.amazon.com/Turing-Evolved-David-Kitson-
ebook/dp/...](https://www.amazon.com/Turing-Evolved-David-Kitson-
ebook/dp/B00IHYV2LM)

------
bloodorange
\- Alice's Adventures in Wonderland

\- Through the Looking Glass

\- Lord of the Flies

\- 1984

\- Animal Farm

\- The Little Prince

\- Siddhartha

\- Narcissus and Goldmund

\- Crime and Punishment

\- Frankenstein

\- Dracula

\- The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy

\- The Lord of the Rings

\- Gulliver's Travels

\- Discworld "series"

\- Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance

These come to my mind immediately. I'll edit and add more later if something
else comes to mind.

------
blastbeat
The Road by Cormac McCarthy. Really got me thinking about what is in front of
us.

The Royal Game by Stefan Zweig. Beautiful novella, a pleasure to read.

